# Low Calorie



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I already know some of my genes that are related to weight problems, but I decided I needed to do more research related to weight, diabetes, and heart disease. I'm just getting started but it looks like in addition to eating a low fat diet, which I have been doing for the last few years, I also need to eat a low calorie diet.

I have told several doctors over the years that I have to eat 1200 calories or less a day to lose weight long term. The response was always I should be able to lose weight at 2500 calories a day. I'm starting to think if you have tried several diets and still can't maintain a healthy weight for you, it is probably worth finding a diet that matches your genetics.

It seems I need to find a low fat, low calorie diet that is both filling and nourishing. Maybe I can cycle calories to accomplish this. Maybe a couple of low calorie days followed by a higher calorie day will work. I am also finding some indication I may need a higher protein diet.

Weight loss can be quite complicated. I'm still down 85 lbs, but I need to lose another 25-50 lbs.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tried fasting? I mean fasting for a couple of days at a time. Fast a few days then eat normal calories each day. Then more fasting. Constant dieting reduces your metabolism. Fasting does not.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations on your weight loss and improving health.

In my experience, my first 50 to 60 pounds came off relatively fast. The weight is now coming off really slow....maybe a pound per every one to two weeks. I am down 75 pounds. The last five pounds took 2 months.

I don't count calories (or carbs or fat, or protein). I just stick to the tenants of the WFPB lifestyle. With that said, I do limit my consumption of high-calorie WFPB-compliant items such as maple syrup, honey, nuts, peanuts, avocados, corn, dehydrated fruits, etc. I severely restrict my consumption of oils. I use no oil for stir-frying and make my own oil-less salad dressings.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I agree with the fasting idea. We do short term fasting (if you want to call it that). We never go an entire 24 hours without eating. The way we fast is to eat dinner around 5 to 6PM and then we don't eat breakfast until 10AM. That gives us a 16-hour fasting period. Some times we only eat two meals per day.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Longer fasting is better for your metabolism and also for health. Read some on Autophagy as well. He is a video that might help.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> I'm starting to think if you have tried several diets and still can't maintain a healthy weight for you, it is probably worth finding a diet that matches your genetics.


That statement alone could potentially save millions of people from wasting money on diets based on advertising.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Longer fasting is better for your metabolism and also for health. Read some on Autophagy as well. He is a video that might help.


I find it extremely difficult to fast when on a low fat diet. When on a high fat diet, especially if in ketosis, I found it fairly easy.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Be proud of the weight you have lost, that is no small accomplishment!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> I already know some of my genes that are related to weight problems, but I decided I needed to do more research related to weight, diabetes, and heart disease. I'm just getting started but it looks like in addition to eating a low fat diet, which I have been doing for the last few years, I also need to eat a low calorie diet.
> 
> I have told several doctors over the years that I have to eat 1200 calories or less a day to lose weight long term. The response was always I should be able to lose weight at 2500 calories a day. I'm starting to think if you have tried several diets and still can't maintain a healthy weight for you, it is probably worth finding a diet that matches your genetics.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your weight loss....find what works for you and never look back...


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, I agree with finding the right combination of things that work for you! Everyone metabolizes, digests, utilizes food differently, no one size fits all.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree that a set number of calories for everyone does not work especially between men and women. I was able to lose weight steadily at 2000 calories a day when I was at my heaviest but as I lost weight had to cut down to 1800 and then 1500. My best friend cannot lose weight even at 1200 calories and she is starting out much heavier than I was. Of course really lower calories can be dangerous as you miss out on so many nutrients.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Calorie counting diets never work long term. You need to find a lifestyle diet you can maintain long term. Unless your only goal is to fit into that prom dress you bought two sizes too small.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Because I am a diabetic, my metabolism is a bit weird. If I eat too little then my blood sugar drops too low. Now with most people this is no problem at all, because their body simply releases stored calories and their blood sugar comes up again, but if you are a diabetic (or have carbohydrate intolerance) your body might hold on to the stored calories instead of releasing them into your body to be used.

This is not unusual with diabetes or with carb intolerance. And, while most people can fast effectively for weight loss I cannot: my body holds on to the stored calories and so I just feel ill.

At any rate most people CAN fast! But, there is an alternative. Instead of fasting I eat a lot of lean protein and cut down on carbs. I do this because lean protein takes a lot of time to digest, and that means that the nourishment is released slowly and steadily over hours and so my blood sugar stays up in the normal range.

It is also my best shot at loosing weight as if I eat regular doses of lean protein then I never get the shakes because my blood sugar then never gets too low.

We are all a bit different. For some people and even for some diabetics fasting is great! But if it does not work for you then it does not work for you.

Fortunately there are a great many different ways to lose weight. If one method is not right for you, then another method will be


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> Calorie counting diets never work long term. You need to find a lifestyle diet you can maintain long term. Unless your only goal is to fit into that prom dress you bought two sizes too small.


Gene: FTO
SNP: rs9939609

A/A: higher risk of obesity, increased BMI
A/G: increased risk of obesity, increased BMI
T/T: normal

For A/A and A/G, a low-fat, *low-calorie* diet is recommended.

That's just 1 of several SNP's for which a low calorie diet is recommended.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Doctors and anybody else can recommend low calorie diet all they want. The problem is they are impossible to stick to long term short of the dieter being locked in a jail cell and only given food through the meal slot that conforms to the prescribed diet. Just saying. If you have the iron will to continue it the rest of your life, more power to you. You maybe that amazing exception that proves the rule. 

But seriously the calorie counting diets are best suited for losing that extra 5 pound for the big prom in not too distant future. Then when thats over can just forget it. Twenty or thirty years of daily calorie counting is not so easy as you want to believe. It gets down to needing to eat a diet that YOUR BODY can signal you to eat less or more and keeps your weight steady. If you gotta count calories, then you are eating wrong kind of foods, most likely a high carb diet.


----------

